# Greengage Overdrive too bright



## Servant07 (Oct 18, 2019)

I have a Plumes on hand so I thought I would compare the two and the Greengage is way brighter. The only way I can make them sound similar is to turn the tone on the Plumes all the way up and the tone on the Greengage at about 8 or 9 o'clock.

Somebody on another site that uses the same schematic said theirs was bright too and they calculated the frequency at the first gain stage to be 1.59kHz, which I am assuming is too high for a Tubescreamer. These calculations are beyond me so I figure somebody here is able to help figure this out. I can provide pics of the Plumes if needed.


----------



## Robert (Oct 18, 2019)

PM sent.


----------



## Servant07 (Oct 18, 2019)

Problem solved. PedalPCB figured out that R6 (1k) should actually be 4.7k. Now they sound identical when switching from A to B on my test setup pictured.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Oct 18, 2019)

Well that makes more sense it sounded off so I went with 4.7K


----------



## Dali (Oct 19, 2019)

Servant07 said:


> Problem solved. PedalPCB figured out that R6 (1k) should actually be 4.7k. Now they sound identical when switching from A to B on my test setup pictured.



Can you talk about your "pedal tester"? That looks interesting !


----------



## Servant07 (Oct 19, 2019)

Dali said:


> Can you talk about your "pedal tester"? That looks interesting !



Sure. It's just a plastic project box off Amazon with a couple speaker terminals for 9V/Ground and Input/Output with a DPDT toggle instead of a stomp switch. I previously used a breadboard to test, but wires would always come loose from it while turning knobs and switches so I thought this was the simplest way to lock in the wires. Here are couple more pics.


----------



## Dali (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for taking time to open it and taking pictures !

Highly appreciated.


----------

